# Zeit für Timer von IoBroker über Modbus an die Wago senden



## Joker666 (13 August 2021)

Hallo, 

das Vorhaben ist, das ich an der Visu vom IoBroker die Zeit einstellen kann, wie lange ein Lüfter laufen soll.

Ich habe eine Variable angelegt als Byte, die mit eCockpit mit der Modbus Adresse Register 32003 Bit 0 und als Eingang zugewiesen.
Danach im IoBroker unter Holding Registers die Adresse 32003 angelegt. 

Die Verbindung zwischen Wago und IoBroker ist true, wenn ich im IoBroker eine Zahl bei der Adresse 32003 eintrage, kommt die Zahl in eCockpit nicht an,
da bleibt die Variable auf 0 stehen. in IoBroker springt die Zahl auch wieder zurück auf (null)

ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung. 

Wo ist mein Gedankenfehler? Vieleicht kann mit jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Danke


----------



## Tobsucht (13 August 2021)

Hast Du die Variable im e!Cockpit Projekt verwendet? Die Werte werden nur aktualisiert, wenn die Variablen verwendet werden.

Was bedeutet der Wert springt im IoBroker wieder auf Null? Vielleicht schreibt IoBroker den Wert gar nicht.

Ich würde in die Netzwerkkommunikation schauen ob der Wert überhaupt per Modbus geschrieben wird.

Grüße


----------



## Joker666 (13 August 2021)

Danke, das wars eigentlich schon, ich hab nun einfach mal die Variable weiterverarbeitet und Zack, die Zahl ist da.
Ich hatte also nur die Variable auch verwenden müssen . Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Zahl konvertieren, das Sie als PT für einen TOF geht.


----------



## Step7Neuling (23 August 2021)

Hallo,

genau mein Thema..  

Kannst du mir erklären, wie ich ein Value aus dem IOBroker dann in die Variable, ich im Modbusregister angelegt habe reinbekomme.
Direkt Variablen (value die bereits vorhanden sind) kann man ja anscheinend nicht so nehmen.

Weil ich möchte auch verschiedene Dinge zu Wago senden....gibt es eigentlich dann Adressmäßig auch unterschiede ?

40001 IoBroker , ist welche bei der Wago... ?


----------

